# pls let it not be broken!



## devom (Oct 14, 2004)

I started the "find max mem" on my eMachines M6811 and left it on for several hours. When I got back the screen was checkered, flashing and going from left to right. I thought it wasn't such a big deal and restarted the laptop. I ran ATITool again but this time an

ATITool.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. (and we all know how it goes on) 

So, is this bad, very bad, or bad enough that my sister will kill me?   

P.s: (this is my first thread and a desperate one) 
Thanks to all who'll reply me.


----------



## foreignkid (Oct 14, 2004)

This usually isn't much of a bad thing. Chances that it has any permanent effects on your system are extremely slim. This probably just means that it clocked something up to high and VPU recover kicked in. I would increase the time between clock increases in your settings and try again.


----------



## devom (Oct 14, 2004)

Now everytime I click on the find max core/mem, artifact or show 3d, it says the error report message.
Does this mean I'll have to do it manually form now on?


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 15, 2004)

Try re-installing ATITool ...


----------



## devom (Oct 15, 2004)

Did that and I also repaired it, but no luck.

eMachines M6811
Athlon 64 3400
ATI Mobility Radeon 9600


----------



## C&C Freak 2K (Oct 19, 2004)

You might also consider uninstalling the display adapter as a device and reinstalling it, possibly with newer drivers.  As a last resort, you could backup all important files and reinstall everything.

If all else fails (which I doubt but there is the possibility), you probably have some damaged hardware on your hands.


----------

